# Want me to draw yoour betta?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

All i need is someone to tell me how to upload pics from my laptop lol, but i can draw, paint, i can use colored pencils or oil pastels or a mix, i use markers too. whatever u want or u can let me decide. UIf u let me decide i will probably experiment tho and it may look good or may not  my paintings usually look best but they arent too interesting, and i usually do veiltails, if u want me t do a crowntail probably painting or oil pastel, halmoon probably paint, basically my paints r the best 

just tell me how to upload pics from my laptop it only lets me do urls


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don;t know how you managed to make it un-public!! But you can draw my Ludendorff. He's not exactly photogenic so I'd like to have a stylised pic of him!! 
You need to upload the pic to your own comp? Right click on it maybe and it should download to your files. Then go to "recently changed" in your downloads file. Should be there... Here's a pic of Ludey...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i cant tell wat u mean but ill try? it wont let me add anything but an image url when i click dd a pic but i can start on the picnow and look it up later


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

wait let me experiment sumthin by uploadin my profile pic reall quick to seee if it works


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> wait let me experiment sumthin by uploadin my profile pic reall quick to seee if it works


 You need to go to advanced post screen, scroll down to the additional options, find the manage attachments button click it, it will bring up a little screen, with the option: upload file from your computer, click the browse button, select the picture you want to upload. Click upload when you have picked the picture you want to post.you will see some black writing come up telling you it is uploading your image. When it has uploaded the picture it will have a little icon telling you it is done. Close the upload screen, write whatever you want to come up with your post in the usual box, scroll down and click the box that says submit reply BUT pick the lowest one the one under the additional options box because if you click the top one it will only show the writing.
Oh and can you draw Gandalf for me please?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here:



Hallyx said:


> Scroll down below here and click "Add New Post."
> 
> Scroll down and click on "Manage Attachments"
> 
> ...


I made a thread asking that a while ago.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a thread about asking that a while ago.


 
Oh man why didn't I think to copy that, I just rewrote it all out in a very long and rather confusing way.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

*Ludey *

I could do better if u want me to do it again, in the first pic i think the colors are too saturated, i edited the photos on my computer, but i couldnt fix the saturation. I could have done better on the name, and i failed on the tail :frustrated: 

oh well if u want me to redo it i will be happy and i can do anyone elses too!

i mite do a simpler version of this painting if I have time


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> You need to go to advanced post screen, scroll down to the additional options, find the manage attachments button click it, it will bring up a little screen, with the option: upload file from your computer, click the browse button, select the picture you want to upload. Click upload when you have picked the picture you want to post.you will see some black writing come up telling you it is uploading your image. When it has uploaded the picture it will have a little icon telling you it is done. Close the upload screen, write whatever you want to come up with your post in the usual box, scroll down and click the box that says submit reply BUT pick the lowest one the one under the additional options box because if you click the top one it will only show the writing.
> Oh and can you draw Gandalf for me please?


this will be tricky cuz hes all white but i will do my best, mite take awhile cuz ima put a background and wait for it to dry, i'll see maybe ill try colored pencil one


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll let you do Fin once I get a better picture  ( and my other Bettas if you want )


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> this will be tricky cuz hes all white but i will do my best, mite take awhile cuz ima put a background and wait for it to dry, i'll see maybe ill try colored pencil one


 Thanks


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

*Gandalf*

I had to add my unfinished sketch cuz it looked cool, but i forgot to add my dots, every pic i draw starts out wit a ton of dots marking where everything begins and ends and only i can decode it  i will finish the rest of these later my brother needs the computer well i havent checked if there r more up..  hope u likes!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

btw i just did a sketch, no colors (well almost i did a couple invisible streaks of yellow)


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> btw i just did a sketch, no colors (well almost i did a couple invisible streaks of yellow)


 He's awesome thanks soooo much!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

anyone else? i still have my supplies out!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not the best picture but you could do something with Fin:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

can do! ill upload sumtime 2day


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I am going to use either oil pastels or colored pencils


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, I don't care what you use, use what you think is best.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> I could do better if u want me to do it again, in the first pic i think the colors are too saturated, i edited the photos on my computer, but i couldnt fix the saturation. I could have done better on the name, and i failed on the tail :frustrated:
> 
> oh well if u want me to redo it i will be happy and i can do anyone elses too!
> 
> i mite do a simpler version of this painting if I have time


 No he's nice and colorful! Thanks


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

adding it now


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

*Fin!*

not my best, but i was rushing i added some of the steps


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i made him like angry


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

u cn always ask me to retry i think i could have done better on fin


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

No, he's great! Thanks!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

forgot to erase the dots tho :frustrated:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't mind the dots.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

mmkay  hope u likes


----------

